# Morph this, morph that...many purists on here?



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

All I seem to read these days is "what morph is my royal/leo/corn/boa?"...or "I have just got a red-eyed green bellied banana-nosed carrot tailed super amelanistic, anertherystic axanthic double het sunglow flame citrus so and so.

Any purists about that only go for locale specific, species specific wild type animals?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ive got some morphs but I always seem to like the original 'normal' snakes very much.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive not got any morphs either.

Im more of a fan of 'classics' (I dont like saying normals)

There are some morphs that I do love though, but the price range keeps me away.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I like morphs


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Im looking for the knitting forum:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I like to have morphs hence owning albino and albino green burms and wanting hypo burms and owning hypo boas but wanting arabesque and sunglow boas


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm split 50/50 Sami loves morphs, but we both love wild type snakes too. I like morphs, but I get just as excited about a good wild type snake/locale if not more so.

"my" part of the collection (ie stuff chosen by me mainly) is pure/locale specific like the suriname RTB and then jampea (hurry up damn you!!  ) but we own morphs, and plan on owning more.

Mason


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't mind Morphs, but I prefer "wild" looking creatures. The only kind of Morphs I'm against are the kind that endangers the animal, such as the scaless Bearded Dragons, they are gross. Poor things.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I love morphs. I used to hate them when I started but now I really like them and can't get enough of them


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have a problem with morphs, you can get some truly awesome colours- plus if people pay high prices for them then they're likely to spend more time looking after them properly...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

When it comes to my Bloods I am very locale specific, but also have morphs.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Prefer morphs here aswell


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the morphs too:no1:, i used to be a purist, but as time has gone on ive found the genetic side has added a whole new interest to the hobby


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well thing is with corn snakes.. the locales wild types are great.. but there's not exactly many of them.. and although you can tell the difference between a good okeetee and a good miami, they are roughly the same sort of colour shades (ie. brown/red/orange with black markings and dark eyes)... if you factor in the sheer amount of corn snake morphs, well that's why I love em  I do like the wild types... but I love the choice and the "unnatural" colours available in the morphs


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I voted yes, though Im really a bit of an "imbetween-er" - I try not to mix locales where possible, especially with the pits I had as they are very variable depending on locale anyway.
I would keep bull morphs though, I dont have a problem with them per se, only when they are bred purely as a money making scheme or to the detriment of locale-specific breeding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

t-bo said:


> I like morphs


me too


----------



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

morphs are just the best


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I prefer the normals, especially Royals.
Although if someone were to offer me a pair of Caramel Albino Royals I wouldnt say no.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

some of its just tidying up nature:no1:

miami corn










crimson










but its a personal thing really, on personal tastes, there are some keepers out there who wouldn't be keepers without the morph market, i personally know of quite a few who only own a snake due to the existence of snows


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

i don't have a problem with morphs and find i like most of them, but when i go oooh i want that one it is usually a normal/locale specific. just personal choice and its good that we have the options available.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Morphs are actually naturally occuring, and are normally found in the wild. Nothing wrong with that. Designer morphs are slightly different, but, hey, oh well, i love morphs too 

Nothing wrong with normals though, my favourite snake is sammy, she is a normal


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Depends on the snake and the morphs available. I used to be anti-morph and hated the albino burms but nowadays there's some fantastic ones out there (especially retics IMO). Still not that keen on a lot of albino's.

I like normals too


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like some morphs, some albinos, Anerys, hypos..axanthic..and combos of those, And even a few of the more 'mish mash' ones. I do think that morphs in some cases have been 'pushed' too far. 

I too am a bit 'inbetween' in some senses..For example: I dont like the idea of crossing a fat tail gecko to a leo morph, or An angolon python to a ball morph to create something new, but then claim that it hatched from 'seemingly' normal parents.. and then hide the fact [or try to] that its not what its claimed to be(if you see what I mean). 

I would rather morphs come from simply breeding retic x retic, or Ball x Ball... [etc] for several generations until a mutation is unlocked, how it was done to get the first albinos . It does worry me at times as to what will happen to the natural / wild types in years to come, just look at what as happened with other animals that humans have played god with.. 

For me morphs walk a thin line..some I am fine with and others I am uneasy about.. Although maybe that is just down to me worrying about people not being honest about what things are.. As I also really like pure locales.. 

I think breeders have to keep good records, not let things get too complicated, know when to stop..and be honest.. AND remember to outcross/bring in new blood to help keep the defects to a minimum. That is one side of morphs that I have noticed more and more of, I strongly believe that some of those defects could have been avoided (Enigma springs to mind). But that is just my few cents.. 

Sry for the long post : /​


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Dz75 said:


> I like some morphs, some albinos, Anerys, hypos..axanthic..and combos of those, And even a few of the more 'mish mash' ones. I do think that morphs in some cases have been 'pushed' too far.
> 
> I too am a bit 'inbetween' in some senses..For example: I dont like the idea of crossing a fat tail gecko to a leo morph, or An angolon python to a ball morph to create something new, but then claim that it hatched from 'seemingly' normal parents.. and then hide the fact [or try to] that its not what its claimed to be(if you see what I mean).
> 
> ...


have you read when the tread was started?

i personally prefer wild types


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha, no, I didnt look...my bad : /


----------

